# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Продукты какой фирмы Вы хотели бы получить как приз на наших конкурсах?

## Geser

по теме

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ZDM

Речь идет об антивирусных продуктах.
Пожалуйста, высказывайтесь по теме.
Для юмора есть соответствующий топик.

----------


## vesta

VBA32
...судя по тестам и отзывам, неплохая программа.

----------


## IlyaOS

думаю trend micro pc-cillin был бы отличным подарком, а то с ключами на него плохо :-)

----------


## MOCT

а почему речь только об антивирусах? антивирус у меня уже есть :-) я, например, от кепки бы не отказался...

----------


## Geser

> думаю trend micro pc-cillin был бы отличным подарком, а то с ключами на него плохо :-)


Инoстранцы не дадут в подарок скоре всего. Они нас не знают  :Sad:

----------


## Geser

> а почему речь только об антивирусах? антивирус у меня уже есть :-) я, например, от кепки бы не отказался...


Кепка? Ильича?

----------


## MOCT

> Кепка? Ильича?


можно и самого Ильича...
 :Wink:  
или чего у них там с символикой бывает - майки, толстовки, штаны с начесом  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## IlyaOS

> можно и самого Ильича...
>  
> или чего у них там с символикой бывает - майки, толстовки, штаны с начесом


А фирменные презервативы от Лаборатории Касперского не подойдут?
Правда логотипа на них нет :-)

----------


## MOCT

> А фирменные презервативы от Лаборатории Касперского не подойдут?
> Правда логотипа на них нет :-)


во-первых, фирменного там только коробочка, а начинка из ларька.
во-вторых, такие у меня уже есть.
в-третьих, на улице ими не похвастаешься  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

